# 04/25 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Charlotte Challenges Naomi for the Title



## CJ

> After defeating Naomi last Tuesday in her first match on the blue brand, Charlotte will challenge her for the SmackDown Women’s Championship this week. Can The Queen cap off her arrival with a huge title victory? Find out tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Exclusive interview with Shinsuke Nakamura to kick off SmackDown LIVE*​


> The WWE Universe has been clamoring for more of The Artist known as Shinsuke Nakamura ever since his arrival on SmackDown LIVE two nights after WrestleMania. The King of Strong Style isn’t one to let his fans down, especially when his appearance puts an end to the abrasive musings of Superstars like Dolph Ziggler, as it did two weeks ago.
> 
> WWE.com has learned that SmackDown LIVE will kick off tonight at 8/7 C with an exclusive interview with Nakamura. What will he have to say as he continues his incredible Team Blue debut?











*Is Orton in for early House of Horrors preview with Rowan?*​


> This Sunday at WWE Payback, Randy Orton will step inside the unknown of Bray Wyatt’s House of Horrors and come face to face with The Eater of Worlds. He might be cracking the front door open to take a macabre look at what lies ahead tonight on SmackDown LIVE when he faces Erick Rowan in a No Disqualification Match.
> 
> Before The New Face of Fear’s jump to Monday Night Raw during the Superstar Shake-up, Rowan returned to Wyatt’s side, dishing out punishment as Bray saw fit. He’ll surely be out to break down The Viper ahead of Payback.
> 
> With the rulebook thrown out the window, will Orton be able to survive this anything-goes battle and enter the House of Horrors Match at 100 percent?











*Charlotte Flair will challenge Naomi for the SmackDown Women’s Championship Tuesday on SmackDown LIVE*​


> Charlotte Flair certainly knows how to make a first impression. Following her arrival on SmackDown LIVE via the Superstar Shake-up, Charlotte immediately zoned in on SmackDown Women’s Champion Naomi as her first target.
> 
> The two Superstars had a tense exchange which quickly turned into a non-title contest on the April 18 episode of SmackDown LIVE. Commissioner Shane McMahon decreed that if Flair won, she would receive a SmackDown Women’s Championship Match.
> 
> And after a hard-fought contest, Naomi found herself bowing to The Queen with Charlotte picking up the victory and earning the title opportunity tonight.
> 
> Is the GLOW about be overshadowed by a royal tint? Find out tonight when Naomi defends Team Blue’s prestigious prize on SmackDown LIVE.











*Styles and Corbin square off in rematch*​


> Last Tuesday’s main event between AJ Styles and Baron Corbin ended in chaotic fashion when The Lone Wolf dumped his opponent onto United States Champion Kevin Owens at ringside, only to get caught with a forearm from Styles that sent him over the guardrail and into the WWE Universe. The Phenomenal One beat the 10-count to earn the victory as SmackDown went off the air.
> 
> Though Styles won the bout, the controversial ending leaves unfinished business between the No. 1 contender to the U.S. Title and Corbin. Thus, the two Superstars will lock horns once again tonight on SmackDown LIVE. Will they settle the score once and for all? Will Owens yet again be keeping a close eye on this battle?











*First-ever Tag Team Beat The Clock Challenge to determine The Usos’ next challengers*​


> The next challengers to SmackDown Tag Team Champions The Usos will be determined tonight in the first-ever Tag Team Beat The Clock Challenge on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> American Alpha, Breezango, The Colons and The Ascension will all take part in the competition to win in the fastest possible time and earn a SmackDown Tag Team Championship opportunity. Who will become the No. 1 contenders to The Usos? Find out tonight on SmackDown LIVE at 8/7 C on USA Network!


Source: WWE.com


----------



## P1Fan

Looking forward to the A show. AJ, Charlotte and Nakamura? Beats RAW every time.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Rematches everywhere.


----------



## Natecore

Wow this show looks like complete shit and the preview didn't even mention Jinder.


----------



## CesaroSwing

Natecore said:


> Wow this show looks like complete shit and the preview didn't even mention Jinder.


Jinder has really got to you, hasn't he?


----------



## Skyblazer

It seems too obvious that Carmella/Natalya/Tamina will interfere in the women's title match. I don't think it will main event though.

I hope they keep Nakamura's talking to a minimum in the interview segment.


----------



## Irig

I can see Charlotte becoming first ever Raw and Smackdown Women's title winner.

No mention of Kevin Owen's, Sami Zayn and new no.1 contender Jinder Mahal....Hmmm 

The Singh Brothers winning Beat the Clock Challenge, anyone?? 

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dibil13

> The Artist known as Shinsuke Nakamura


Yep, they're actually going to force this.


----------



## Stellar

My guess is the Colons will win the beat the clock. Jinder and the Colons as number 1 contenders, why not I guess. Might as well just go all in on pushing the jobbers.

By the way, odd that this tag team beat the clock challenge was never done when Teddy Long was GM.

All for a Corbin and Styles rematch since Styles was able to make it a good match last time.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

A multi team clusterfuck tag team match...why do I feel like I've seen that a thousand times on SmackDown before?



P1Fan said:


> Looking forward to the A show. AJ, Charlotte and Nakamura? Beats RAW every time.


At this point the "SmackDown is so amazing" stuff feels like a gimmick. Both shows are terrible.


----------



## MOXL3Y

When is Nak going to actually wrestle?

Cool entrance aside, getting tired of this crap .. lets see a damn match.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Look at those 4 jobber tag teams. What a waste of a division.

I didn't see AJ or Owens' faces, what a shame. Those 2 are your stars on SD.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

JSLAM77 said:


> When is Nak going to actually wrestle?
> 
> Cool entrance aside, getting tired of this crap .. lets see a damn match.


Knowing them, they'll probably beat this into the ground until it gets stale. Hope I'm wrong and they start giving him more to do to continue keeping everyone interesting in him.


----------



## starsfan24

Man that beat the clock challenge is rough. I love the beat the clock concept, but none of those teams are very good. (Besides maybe AA) The Colons will win and we'll have them and Jinder as #1 contenders.


----------



## Kkrock

I have never in my 20+ years as a wrestling fan ,been this exited about weekly episode of any wrestling show ,_just_ because of Hardbody Maharadza!
I've watched that EPIC promo by Jinder after he was victorious last week at least 50-times ,while eating my fingernails and being restless ,thinking (hoping that he will) how he will deliver this week.
Then... i see... that there is not even a mention of him in the preview :hmmm:hmmm:hmmm

I really hope that he didn't get TOO over and because of that Vince and the boys will have new plans for him


----------



## MOXL3Y

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Knowing them, they'll probably beat this into the ground until it gets stale. Hope I'm wrong and they start giving him more to do to continue keeping everyone interesting in him.


Thats just it... to me its already close to becoming stale.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Hope Charlotte/Naomi doesn't main event


----------



## DammitChrist

- Will Charlotte Flair win the Women's title by defeating Naomi?
- What does Jinder Mahal have in store for the blue brand now that he is the new Number One Contender for the world title?
- Is Sami Zayn going to be pissed that he got screwed over by the Bollywood Boyz last week?
- How will Dolph Ziggler prepare for Shinsuke Nakamura as a possible opponent of his?
- Does Kevin Owens feel threatened by AJ Styles as his US title challenger?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## P1Fan

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> A multi team clusterfuck tag team match...why do I feel like I've seen that a thousand times on SmackDown before?
> 
> 
> 
> P1Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the A show. AJ, Charlotte and Nakamura? Beats RAW every time.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point the "SmackDown is so amazing" stuff feels like a gimmick. Both shows are terrible.
Click to expand...

It's not a gimmick to me. It's 2 hours. It flows better. Some of my favourite wrestlers are on SD. Talking Smack is great. So to me it's the better show.


----------



## Mango13

This show does not look like it will be good at all.


----------



## MOXL3Y

P1Fan said:


> It's not a gimmick to me. It's 2 hours. It flows better. Some of my favourite wrestlers are on SD. Talking Smack is great. So to me it's the better show.


Pretty much this.

I can actually make it through and enjoy Smackdown. Feels like the show goes so quick. 

I don't watch Raw's post show.. especially after 3 hours. Talking Smack I can get through easily.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Banez

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


I wonder, do you ever a miss a RAW or SDL thread where you post your weekly line of :liquor ? :lol


----------



## A-C-P

Banez said:


> I wonder, do you ever a miss a RAW or SDL thread where you post your weekly line of :liquor ? :lol


Very rarely :liquor


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Gonna watch SDL for the first time in a long time. RAW set the bar incredibly low, so we'll see if SDL can clear it.


----------



## DoubtGin

The two hours are pretty much already known through the preview:

- Shinsuke opener
- Naomi vs Charlotte
- Beat the Clock matches
- Orton vs Rowan NO DQ
- AJ vs Corbin rematch



> The teams involved are American Alpha, The Ascension, The Colons, and Breezango.


AA vs Usos again would be boring, Ascension are jobbers + heels, Colons are as boring as it gets + they are heels

so lets go Breezango !


----------



## NJ88

I wouldn't actually be shocked if Charlotte won the title here...hope Smackdown can put on a more interesting show than RAW.


----------



## DoubtGin

Havin matches set for PPV before the split happened was such a stupid decision. It is as if half the roster is in limbo until next week.


----------



## chrispepper

I do quite like beat the clock challenges... Anyway, predictions:
Charlotte/Naomi main events, carmella/natalya interfere, Becky makes the save. 
The Colons and American Alpha get the same time, or some sort of clusterfuck to set up a triple threat.
Can't see a finish to the Styles/Corbin match
Jinder gets involved in the randy segment. 

No KO again? Other than on commentary? Smackdown really needs to start building fast towards the PPV.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Almost Orton time :brock


----------



## arch.unleash

Can't wait for the 153 Jinder threads after the show unk2


----------



## Crasp

Mahallelujah!!!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Looking forward to the next episode of the Kevin Owens show. Wouldn't be surprised if Charlotte won the title tonight. Predicting the Colons to win the beat the clock challenge.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29

Smackdown looks really bad this week.


----------



## JC00

So if Becky isn't used for the 4th straight week will some of her fans still blame it on Alexa?


----------



## Skyblazer

JC00 said:


> So if Becky isn't used for the 4th straight week will some of her fans still blame it on Alexa?


Becky would be a body in a 6 woman tag for next week so I wouldn't complain if Becky is off tv.


----------



## machomanjohncena

JC00 said:


> So if Becky isn't used for the 4th straight week will some of her fans still blame it on Alexa?


becky was on two weeks ago during the segment where charlotte debuted. and wow you sure like to hate on becky fans


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

KO is gonna distract AJ so Corbin can win. I don't mind that finish, just kind of annoyed that we're getting this many rematches so quickly after the shake up.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Early.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

KO show time!


----------



## Mox Girl

Couldn't care less about the Jinder stuff.

I hope Charlotte doesn't win the title yet, Naomi's only had it a couple of weeks and hot potatoeing is terrible. Carmella, Nattie & Tamina will interfere.

Beat The Clock should be fun but the teams in it are a bit uninspiring.

Nak should wrestle soon.


----------



## Saturn

So excited to see Jinder tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Bollywood Boys: "We're here..."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Time to let Jinder carry the ratings on his mighty shoulders. Dara Singh who?


----------



## Uptown King

Interested in seeing how they set up this Orton/Jinder storyline and Jinder's main event run along with the Bollywood Boys.


----------



## Hawkke

Going to need some popcorn tonight I think.... there again, eating a light fluffy snack while laughing hysterically might not be such a good idea after all.


----------



## Shishara

Lets kick off JINDER GOD show!!!


----------



## Mordecay

I read the preview and it doesn't seems like a very exciting show, hope I'm proven wrong


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> I read the preview and it doesn't seems like a very exciting show, hope I'm proven wrong


Was just gonna post this lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Nakamura's entrance... SDLive immediately wins the week vs. Raw. :lol :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

at least he didnt take 10 mins to go to the ring lol


----------



## Zigglerpops

Nice way to start the show


----------



## wkc_23

You know you're a big thing when you can make Des Moines get loud


----------



## TD Stinger

Ok, I like the tagline "The Artist.

But it does make me laugh that WWE always has to give these new stars a tagline. Like the "Vigilante" Sting.


----------



## TD_DDT

Ooooooharooooooo


----------



## The High King

Nakamura is great in the ring and has a great intro tune but squinting like a special needs homosexual and making down syndrome faces is not charisma in my book


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857022086698512385


----------



## Mordecay

Shinsuke already getting the early AJ treatment in which they didn't let him talk much in his first few months on the roster


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This place is dead.


----------



## Ace

Let him fucking talk... tired of this shit..


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL the way Nak rolled his eyes at Dolph :lol


----------



## God Movement

Ziggler destroying Nakamura.


----------



## Mordecay

Mango13 said:


> Was just gonna post this lol


Great minds :jericho2


----------



## AngryConsumer

F*ck! I love Ziggler in this role. :mark:


----------



## Ace

Should have kept the King of Strong Style, guess there's too many kings on the main roster?

Not a fan of the artist known as shtick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Nak feuding with someone like Dolph.

:lmao


----------



## Phaedra

Oh cool, Dolph is racist now. yay. 

insert nakamura eye roll.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

C'mon Nak, dump this trash in a dumpster.


----------



## wkc_23

Michael Jackson :HA


----------



## SovereignVA

Nak can't speak so we're getting his backstory through Ziggler.


----------



## Ace

LOL at Nakmura mouthing Michael :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

Dolph comparing Nak to Michael Jackson. Nak's face says it all :lol


----------



## MrJT

Jesus this is so cringe.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Okay... I don't understand this. fpalm


----------



## Ace

Freak? WTF is up with the WWE.

AJ with the rookie ******* shit now this..


----------



## djpiccalo

Phaedra said:


> Oh cool, Dolph is racist now. yay.
> 
> insert nakamura eye roll.


You are demeaning the word racist.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is such shit.

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dolph sucks at comedy too.


----------



## The High King

creative showing how they earn their money


----------



## TD_DDT

Why the fuck does he wear a mouth guard


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Whoever wrote this script for Dolph gotta go :Out


----------



## Mox Girl

Dolph overselling as usual lol.


----------



## djpiccalo

WHAT CHANTS FOR THE SMARK KING HAHAHAHA


----------



## Ace

Not a good night... man Nakamura you need to get your English sorted if you want the title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

"What" chants.

:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This feud is gonna be lit!


----------



## -XERO-

Phaedra said:


> Oh cool, Dolph is racist now. yay.
> 
> insert nakamura eye roll.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Ok, never give him a mic again. Geez, that was cringe worthy


----------



## Headliner

What chants for Naka is very alarming. I'm worried.


----------



## Abisial

TD_DDT said:


> Why the fuck does he wear a mouth guard


So he doesn't get his shit kicked in like Natalya and Neville.


----------



## God Movement

Dolph is indeed a jackass.


----------



## wkc_23

Heard these two had some dark matches against each other. Wonder if they were good or not.


----------



## MrJT

Well that was a horrible segment for both of them.
Not a good start to SD.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Ziggler going all in against Naka :booklel


----------



## Trophies

Can Naka have a match on Smackdown tho


----------



## Insomnia




----------



## Ace

YES!

AJ and Corbin next.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nak's shooting in Japanese. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Naka getting What chants in his first main roster promo. WOW.


----------



## djpiccalo

Guys be honest if Nakamura doesn't learn how to speak English quickly he is fucked. The NXT crowd are completely different he will be eaten alive unless they give him a manager and make him less gay.


----------



## wkc_23

A-Will said:


> Ok, never give him a mic again. Geez, that was cringe worthy


Still better than Bayley.


----------



## TheLapsedFan

Headliner said:


> What chants for Naka is very alarming. I'm worried.


Seems weird to be worried. The fans are just having fun. Beyond that, Nakamura should be this stiff, mouth guard wearing, kick ass wrestler. Not a talker.


----------



## Ace

That promo on Nakamura made him look like a geek.. sell the fans on the guy, not make him out to be a MJ rip off..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Current day HBK AJ going to have to carry Corbin.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

I see Raw creative and Smackdown creative have switched brands...

Or have they? I have no fucking clue because i'd rather have six teeth extracted without novocaine than sit through 20 minutes of Raw.


----------



## TD_DDT

Nakamura isn't going to go far in WWE. Talking sells and unfortunately this dude spend 35 years not speaking English so cya never.


----------



## Mordecay

Nakamura is charismatic and all, but writes these promos? Michael Jackson, really? That was almost as cringey as the Bayley has never been kissed" promo


----------



## Flair Flop

Oh how I wish it were Miz in there with him instead of Ziggler.


----------



## Nolo King

That segment was atrocious.

Watching Shinsuke doing promos really made me cringe. Dude needs a manager big time. lol.

I get people mark for him and all, but damn that was tough to watch..


----------



## God Movement

Nakamura doesn't need to say much. And really, he shouldn't. He should let his actions do the talking.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Can't blame the crowd for whating Nakamara tbh.


----------



## JC00

Naka should hit up Alexa on how handle those "what" chants if he is gonna continue to get them.


----------



## DWils

Nakamura is awful on the mic. The American fans are eventually going to start booing him if he keeps speaking in badly broken English. And they'll boo him if he keeps mixing Japanese in there. Foreign language = "heel" to American fans. Kevin Owens and Maryse get heat just by saying a few words in French.

Don't be surprised if he has a mid-card comedy gimmick by the end of this year. And of course the internet marks will go nuts venting their anger at Vince McMahon for doing so, because they think Nakamura is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

wkc_23 said:


> Still better than Bayley.


That ain't saying much. That Japanese cruiserweight that Brian Kendrick feuded with can cut a better promo than this guy


----------



## Ace

Yeah, Nakamura needs to sort his English big time. You can't carry around the main title when you cut promos like that...

The MR crowd will eat you alive.


----------



## The High King

I am not sure which was worse
Nakamura with a microphone or Ziggler with the Michael Jackson comparisons.
Did Vince wake up this morning and see a pic of Michael Jackson while taking a shit and decide that he reminded him of Michael Jackson and have his muppets in creative write this shit?


----------



## MrJT

TD_DDT said:


> Why the fuck does he wear a mouth guard


to distract from his broken english.


----------



## wkc_23

And just like that, everyone turns on Nakamura. Even knowing that his English wasn't that great to start.


----------



## Nolo King

TD_DDT said:


> Nakamura isn't going to go far in WWE. Talking sells and unfortunately this dude spend 35 years not speaking English so cya never.


Yeah, the marks online keep making excuses for him, but they aren't the majority.

The crowd was cringing too. lol. That was sad to watch.


----------



## Headliner

TheLapsedFan said:


> Seems weird to be worried. The fans are just having fun. Beyond that, Nakamura should be this stiff, mouth guard wearing, kick ass wrestler. Not a talker.


They should not put him in these positions.


----------



## Uptown King

KO on commentary again, gold!


----------



## Mainboy

That pop for AJ wens3


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Ace

THE GOAT RED AND BLACK IS BACK :sodone


----------



## AngryConsumer

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Mango13

TD_DDT said:


> Nakamura isn't going to go far in WWE. Talking sells and unfortunately this dude spend 35 years not speaking English so cya never.


Brock Lesnar doesn't speak


----------



## The High King

Give Ziggler a pro Trump gimmick and give Nakamura Jim Cornette as a manager.


----------



## wkc_23

A-Will said:


> That ain't saying much. That Japanese cruiserweight that Brian Kendrick feuded with can cut a better promo than this guy


It's a joke..


----------



## Victor Chaos

This boring, talentless, charisma vacuum better not go over Styles.


----------



## DWils

djpiccalo said:


> Guys be honest if Nakamura doesn't learn how to speak English quickly he is fucked. The NXT crowd are completely different he will be eaten alive unless they give him a manager and make him less gay.


Dude is in like his late 30s I think. If he hasn't learned to speak fluent English by now, he never will. Learning new languages is for younger minds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857024527422767104


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

AJ got what chants in his first WWE promo before a live crowd too. That said, the segment was pretty awful and I don't even know what Dolph was trying to say let alone Nakamura.


----------



## God Movement

One Winged Angel said:


> Yeah, Nakamura needs to sort his English big time. You can't carry around the main title when you cut promos like that...
> 
> The MR crowd will eat you alive.


He doesn't need to cut long promos to begin with. He can't speak good enough English. His actions should do the talking. Like Goldberg does, or rather did.


----------



## I am the Storm

P1!
:bow
:mark: x infinity


----------



## JC00

TD_DDT said:


> Nakamura isn't going to go far in WWE. Talking sells and unfortunately this dude spend 35 years not speaking English so cya never.


It's why I have no clue why people think Asuka is gonna be some big thing if she comes to the main roster.


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh look it's Boring Corbin -_-

Let's go AJ for sure.


----------



## Mango13

Starting off with Nakamura and Styles? getting all the good stuff out of the way so I can tune out for the second hour? Nice


----------



## I drink and I know things

Honestly, I wish everyone I liked just stayed in NXT...


----------



## TheLapsedFan

Looking forward to the incoming KO/AJ matches. :mark :mark

<sarcasm>
After AJ loses, perhaps he'll drop 13 pounds so they can build 205 Live around him.</s>


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok Corbin seriously needs a motorcycle for his entrance, he has a motor cycle motor roaring for his intro but is never seen riding a motorcycle.


----------



## Ace

AJ looks amazing in black and red.


----------



## wkc_23

AJ looks great in black and red.


----------



## MrJT

AJ's Ring gear looks so dope


----------



## Master Bate

It's weird I don't think Nakamura would be right with a manager with him, but oh well.

Still a huge freaking Nakamura mark, and I look forward to his match with Ziggler.


----------



## AngryConsumer

AJ in that red & black gear... :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA

JC00 said:


> It's why I have no clue why people think Asuka is gonna be some big thing if she comes to the main roster.


It's not hard, it's what managers are for.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

C'mon AJ, drop this oversized Pillsbury Doughboy on his balding head.


----------



## Ace

AJ trying to sell the story and the fans chanting for him to pick it up :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

This 'new face of America' thing is automatically even worse cos JBL is parroting it, lol.


----------



## Mango13

That landing looked rough


----------



## Nolo King

This is how Smackdown should have started. I'm just gonna ignore that opening segment..


----------



## wkc_23

Love that black and red. Also, those tights are firrrre.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

The mouth guard makes Nakamura's english sound worse than it is. Needs to get rid of it asap. He sounded more clear in his NXT promos than the one tonight.


----------



## Xenoblade

If smackdown is going to do all these anti american heel angles (Jinder, KO, probably Rusev when he returns) than they probably shouldn't have their babyface Nakamoura start speaking in Japanese..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Current day HBK better win this.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I think Nak will be fine. They can have him either not say much or just have his promos be short and sweet.

With that said that segment was bad. 

AJ looks good as hell in Red.


----------



## Ace

Y2JHOLLA said:


> The mouth guard makes Nakamura's english sound worse than it is. Needs to get rid of it asap. He sounded more clear in his NXT promos than the one tonight.


 Yeah, the mouth guard made it a lot worse. It would have been fine without it.


----------



## Uptown King

Ambrose Girl said:


> This 'new face of America' thing is automatically even worse cos JBL is parroting it, lol.


AJ might be the new face of America that also runs the place.


----------



## DWils

I drink and I know things said:


> Honestly, I wish everyone I liked just stayed in NXT...


Because the NXT fans will pop for ANYTHING, no matter how cringe it is.


----------



## Ace

AJ is running out of color schemes. 

I think these were made for his Raw debut.


----------



## Uptown King

Xenoblade said:


> If smackdown is going to do all these anti american heel angles (Jinder, KO, probably Rusev when he returns) than they probably shouldn't have their babyface Nakamoura start speaking in Japanese..


I don't see KO thing being anti American.


----------



## MrJT

Y2JHOLLA said:


> The mouth guard makes Nakamura's english sound worse than it is. Needs to get rid of it asap. He sounded more clear in his NXT promos than the one tonight.


They're making him wear it on purpose all the time. They think it will lessen the casuals writing him off because of his broken english. And hope they think "Oh it's just cuz he wears a mouth guard, that's why he talks that way!" 

Which won't work at all.


----------



## AngryConsumer

One Winged Angel said:


> AJ is running out of color schemes.
> 
> I think these were made for his Raw debut.


If there is one thing John Cena has taught us... you can never run out of color schemes. :lol


----------



## Mango13

"The fall doesn't hurt it's the landing" yes we know JBL you say it 100x a show.


----------



## DWils

I'd laugh if Vince makes Naka head a new Kaientai by the end of the year. The outrage from the indy/New Japan marks would be hilarious.


----------



## Ace

That looked brutal.

Man Corbin has a sweet moveset.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

why the heck does Ziggler think Shinsuke is Micheal Jackson? :lol:


----------



## -XERO-

One Winged Angel said:


> AJ looks amazing in black and red.





wkc_23 said:


> AJ looks great in black and red.





AngryConsumer said:


> AJ in that red & black gear... :mark: :mark: :mark:





wkc_23 said:


> Love that black and red. Also, those tights are firrrre.


:dance






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857025600548028417


----------



## Mox Girl

Uptown King said:


> AJ might be the new face of America that also runs the place.


I noticed they didn't introduce AJ as 'the face that runs the place' tonight lol.


----------



## DWils

I wish Corbin would go back to showing off his freaking belly button. Or should I say belly line.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I am worried about Nakamura after that. A reminder that WWE typically makes guys adapt to them instead working to a guy's strengths. I don't understand why the fuck they went with the Michael Jackson mockery thing.


----------



## TD Stinger

I sound like a broken record, but if they're going to have Corbin keep covering the belly, get a different outfit other than his own shirt. It works one some guys but on him it looks bush league.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Corbin's moveset is so f*cking good. You can't hate on that.


----------



## Uptown King

KO is just a joy to have on commentary.


----------



## Prayer Police

lol, KO


----------



## wkc_23

"You know how terrible that is?" :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I drink and I know things said:


> I am worried about Nakamura after that. A reminder that WWE typically makes guys adapt to them instead working to a guy's strengths. I don't understand why the fuck they went with the Michael Jackson mockery thing.


That was scary bad and there was no excuse for it.


----------



## Mango13

DWils said:


> I wish Corbin would go back to showing off his freaking belly button. Or should I say belly line.


:tripsscust


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

I love KO :lol


----------



## Uptown King

TD Stinger said:


> I sound like a broken record, but if they're going to have Corbin keep covering the belly, get a different outfit other than his own shirt. *It works one some guys but on him it looks bush league.*


*

*

How?


----------



## God Movement

Styles' booking is incredibly strong. Distraction and he still wins.

:kobelol


----------



## wkc_23

Tag team match, playa


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Here comes Sami Bryan!!!


----------



## DWils

Mango13 said:


> :tripsscust


You want to see it too. Don't lie.


----------



## Mox Girl

I actually kinda love that KO ran away when Sami came out but Corbin didn't. Suits both their characters.

And I think AJ's face turn is pretty much cemented now, the moment you start getting beaten up by heels together lol.


----------



## I am the Storm

P1 wins!
:dance


----------



## Ace

It's nice to see heels and faces getting the reactions they should get.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Zayn/Owens interaction again.

:lmao


----------



## MrJT

TD Stinger said:


> I sound like a broken record, but if they're going to have Corbin keep covering the belly, get a different outfit other than his own shirt. It works one some guys but on him it looks bush league.


his belly button always looks super sad

:frown2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I still haven't connected to Corbin. Hope springs eternal though.


----------



## Rated R™

When did AJ turn face?


----------



## wkc_23

God Movement said:


> Styles' booking is incredibly strong. Distraction and he still wins.
> 
> :kobelol


How it should be, tbh.


----------



## TD Stinger

Of course Zayn is the one to stop this.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Boring Corbin beng treated like the boring geek that he is.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Wow they let AJ pin Corbin clean. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## SovereignVA

*Kevin Owens ties his shoe*

Music: Wooooooooooooah! Woaaaaaaaaah! Let's go!

:cole OHHHH MYYY


----------



## Bryan Jericho

DWils said:


> I'd laugh if Vince makes Naka head a new Kaientai by the end of the year. The outrage from the indy/New Japan marks would be hilarious.


I was hoping for a Doink the Clown gimmick for him. :grin2:


----------



## razzathereaver

KO looks so weird with that haircut.


----------



## Uptown King

Damn Charlotte is hit the tan tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Yikes, not good for Corbin and Zayn's meaningless booking continues.


----------



## Ace

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Wow they let AJ pin Corbin clean. Didn't see that coming.


 It was a roll up.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Charlotte... Sweet Jesus! :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Mango13

This chick about to become a 5x champion already. Charlotte is good and everything but my god she needs to stay out of the title picture for a while.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

what the heck is a "beat the clock" match?


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Queen preaching the truth.


----------



## Trophies

Charlotte just returning from the beach.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

KO is FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AJ ko'ed by KO. Decent match.


----------



## Mango13

American Alpha vs The Shining Stars next? Yawn..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Owens' haircut looks awful and Charlotte looks like she fell asleep in a tanning bed. What is going on tonight?

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The Nak segment was glorious in the obvious attempt to sabotage the guy on purpose. Vintage WWE. 

I wonder if a handpicked, WWE created, ex-football guy who can't cut promos either, would have been out there being joked on by a overselling jobber with elementary jokes that killed the crowd?

I wonder why it always happens to the non-WWE created guys that the 'oh so great' HHH is signing to NXT for you to buy their dumb network. Hmmm.....


----------



## TheLapsedFan

I seriously don't know who the tag champs are on SD! Pretty prestigious belts. I thought AA had them.


----------



## Prayer Police

AJ vs Corbin/American Alpha vs. Colons/Charlotte vs Naomi two weeks in a rows!!!?


----------



## Flair Flop

The Queen looking amazing tonight.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Charlotte's face looked kinda shiny.


----------



## Uptown King

TheLapsedFan said:


> *I seriously don't know who the tag champs are on SD! * Pretty prestigious belts. I thought AA had them.


Usos.


----------



## TD Stinger

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> How?


Because he went from going shirtless to just wrestling in his own t shirt to cover his body. It looks as bad as it did with Sting when he had to wear a t shirt in his later years in TNA.

If they want to cover his body, cool. But come up with an actual outfit.


----------



## SAMCRO

Just watch Primo and Epico beat American Alpha, just watch, i'm not even gonna be surprised. American Alpha has been treated like utter shit since they've been on the main roster and i have no doubt they're losing this match to the two jobbers who was timeshare salesmen a few weeks ago.


----------



## Nolo King

I love Beat the Clock matches.

Wish they would've made it a bigger deal though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

God, please don't let The Colons win.


----------



## Zigglerpops

You can tell Charlotte is back travelling with Becky, She's back been brown


----------



## I drink and I know things

DWils said:


> Because the NXT fans will pop for ANYTHING, no matter how cringe it is.


I don't know. NXT generally has done a good job of catering to fans with better taste in wrestling than your average Raw/Smackdown viewer.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

One Winged Angel said:


> It was a roll up.


That's still a clean win. A clean win over one of the more protected guys on either roster is nothing to scoff at.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

[email protected] saying Alexa was the best women's mic worker in the WWE.

Charlotte says shut that shiet up!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Shining stars.

:lmao

What a shit-show.


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


> Tag team match, playa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ShowStopper said:


> Owens' haircut looks awful and Charlotte looks like she fell asleep in a tanning bed. What is going on tonight?
> 
> :lmao


She did look a little orange. :lol


----------



## Daniel97

Haircuts, Tans & Colour of ring attire. The discussion in this thread is fucking awful


----------



## MrJT

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Charlotte's face looked kinda shiny.


"Kinda"?

Bitch looked like a shiny oompa loompa


----------



## Uptown King

Zigglerpops said:


> You can tell Charlotte is back travelling with Becky, She's back been brown


What that mean?


----------



## P1Fan

Rated R? said:


> When did AJ turn face?


When he shook Shane's hand.


----------



## Mango13

Daniel97 said:


> Haircuts, Tans & Colour of ring attire. The discussion in this thread is fucking awful












I found the door for you


----------



## Ace

Should have given them promo time.


----------



## Zigglerpops

Uptown King said:


> What that mean?


She's very tanned


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Shining Stars gimmick done!

LMFAO.


----------



## Nolo King

At least they keep that kick ass theme..


----------



## Ace

The Colons, I like the name.


----------



## I drink and I know things

ShowStopper said:


> That was scary bad and there was no excuse for it.


Not sure if you mean no excuse on Nakamura's end or on the end of whoever thought the segment was a good idea. Being mocked as a Michael Jackson wannabe/handing him a mic right away/having him speak Japanese of all things were all really fucking stupid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Amazing how badly the ball was dropped on AA.



> Not sure if you mean no excuse on Nakamura's end or on the end of whoever thought the segment was a good idea. Being mocked as a Michael Jackson wannabe/handing him a mic right away/having him speak Japanese of all things were all really fucking stupid.


Both.


----------



## JC00

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> [email protected] saying Alexa was the best women's mic worker in the WWE.
> 
> Charlotte says shut that shiet up!


Based on one 45 second backstage interview?


----------



## Mango13

ShowStopper said:


> Amazing how badly the ball was dropped on AA.


It's sad isn't it? they were over as fuck in NXT


----------



## God Movement

Primo is underutilized.


----------



## SAMCRO

I seriously don't understand American Alpha's singlets, they're called American Alpha yet they wear singlets with goofy multicolored patterns splattered everywhere that looks like something from an art gallery or something, no American flag, not even any red white and blue singlets.


----------



## Ace

ShowStopper said:


> Amazing how badly the ball was dropped on AA.
> 
> 
> 
> Both.


 Should give them more promo time...


----------



## Uptown King

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Shining Stars gimmick done!
> 
> LMFAO.


It should of never started.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Crowd is like a morgue.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

JC00 said:


> Based on one 45 second backstage interview?


Nope.

Her entire body of work since 2016, if not before.


----------



## JDP2016

They gonna let Charlotte and Naomi main event?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This crowd:


----------



## wkc_23

Go from Los Matadores, The shining Stars and to The Colons in 2 years :lol


----------



## -XERO-

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Crowd is like a morgue.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

the Cologne's...urgh. seriously?

these guys are completely uninteresting and worse still helped Jinder beat Sami, just fuck them.

hard to get enthusiastic for anyone on the SmackDown Tag division right now though, the New Day are probably the only hope it has of becoming relevant again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Crowd is only loud for Gable.

:ha


----------



## JDP2016

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Nope.
> 
> Her entire body of work since 2016, if not before.


No one was in the Charlotte bandwagon until her feud with Sasha.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police

These whole "odd weeks", waiting out a RAW PPV and long before a SD one, should be used for tournaments to establish #1 contenders for all the titles instead of deciding them 6 weeks in advance. It gives viewers a reason to tune in week after week.


----------



## Boba Fett

Man this crowd gives no fucks tonight


----------



## Irrelevant

Ouch that Grand Amplitude looked rough.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AA get sh*t on for 5:05 and pull a comeback to win at 5:17 :ha


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I hope Primo and Epico find a gimmick that works for them.


----------



## Uptown King

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> the Cologne's...urgh. seriously?
> 
> these guys are completely uninteresting and worse still helped Jinder beat Sami, just fuck them.
> 
> hard to get enthusiastic for anyone on the SmackDown Tag division right now though, *the New Day are probably the only hope it has of becoming relevant again.*


*

*

That is who could face the Usos at Backlash for the titles.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Faint Alpha chants. :drose


----------



## Nolo King

People forget that the Colons were booked strong on RAW..

Obvious who is winning this though..

Our other choices are the Ascension and Breezango..


----------



## wkc_23

I'm pulling for Breezango and I don't even care.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I hope Primo and Epico find a gimmick that works for them.


Name one of them "GET" and the other one "OUT."

Works for me.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

We just had Orton/Rowan fpalm


----------



## Ace

Rusev and Orton :sodone


----------



## Trophies

Get well soon Kofi...and by soon, I mean FAST.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Erick Rowan to job for the billionth time.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

RU RU :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

They could of had Orton face someone else other than Eric Rowan again, even if its No DQ this time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

RUSEV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah, I'm marking though I haven't cared about him since early 2015.


----------



## TD Stinger

@Donnie, your boy's about to address Smackdown Live.


----------



## Mango13

Rusev needed this move to SDL, hopefully he can get the fresh start he so desperately needed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Right team won, but that time is sketchy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Rusev should be the #1 face in the company.


----------



## Hawkke

I don't know if I can handle seeing Rusev again, I can't watch that much talent get uselessly squandered..


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> That is who could face the Usos at Backlash for the titles.


I really, really hope so tbh!

RUSEV up next!


----------



## Victor Chaos

THE BULGARIAN BRUTE ON SMACKDOWN :mark: :mark:

BUSINESS IS ABOUT TO PICK UP!!


----------



## Uptown King

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> We just had Orton/Rowan fpalm


Would of preferred Orton facing a local jobber from the indies.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lana better be there. All I care about.


----------



## Ace

Hope Breezango win.

This thread is dead as fuck. Show still on filler after the shakeup and wont get going till next week.

Interested to see what Jinder and Rusev are doing.


----------



## MrJT

Fuck, this show has be the absolute shits so far tonight.

Since the Roster moves, creative don't have a clue on how to build any feuds at all, well that's not exactly new, but recently it's been really noticeably bad.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

JDP2016 said:


> No one was in the Charlotte bandwagon until her feud with Sasha.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


What's THAT have to do with what she was donig before then though?

She's been great on mic for a long time. If not her entire tenure as she's been called up. 

I've seen/heard it. Let's put being a fanboy/girl aside for just 2 seconds here...


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Hawkke said:


> I don't know if I can handle seeing Rusev again, I can't watch that much talent get uselessly squandered..


I hope they use him better than RAW have done lately, the guy is a beast yet they had him jobbing with fucking Jinder Mahal ffs, Rusev is about 500x the wrestler Jinder is imho.


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> @Donnie, your boy's about to address Smackdown Live.


:rusevyes 
:rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes


----------



## Phaedra

HANDSOME RUSEV!!


----------



## DWils

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> RUSEV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, I'm marking though I haven't cared about him since early 2015.


Coincidentally the time he ran into the Cena-train. lol.


----------



## wkc_23

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> RUSEV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, I'm marking though I haven't cared about him since early 2015.


Dude should get a major push. He's been underutilized. I mean hell, if hard body mahal can, why not Rusev.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ShowStopper said:


> Lana better be there. All I care about.


Don't think so, since she's about to debut as a wrestler on SD with a dancing gimmick. Good to see you in the SD thread more though, fam (Y)


----------



## JDP2016

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What's THAT have to do with what she was donig before then though?
> 
> She's been great on mic for a long time. If not her entire tenure as she's been called up.
> 
> I've seen/heard it. Let's put being a fanboy/girl aside for just 2 seconds here...


Her entire tenure? You mean even as a face? Let's not forget she had her dad to play off of until July of last year.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

MrJT said:


> Fuck, this show has be the absolute shits so far tonight.
> 
> Since the Roster moves, creative don't have a clue on how to build any feuds at all, well that's not exactly new, but recently it's been really noticeably bad.


 SD has to wait till Payback is over before they can fully go in on feuds. Orton has Bray and KO has Jericho.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

DWils said:


> Coincidentally the time he ran into the Cena-train. lol.


Precisely.


----------



## Uptown King

ShowStopper said:


> Lana better be there. All I care about.


Rusev will be on his own now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Rusev needs to lift a rather average SDL upon his mighty shoulders. Including RAW, we've had four hours of meh.


----------



## Flair Flop

JC00 said:


> Based on one 45 second backstage interview?


In one thread you're over here saying this



JC00 said:


> Why? Because you said so? Get over yourself and deal with the fact that some people have the OPINION that Alexa is better on the mic.


Yet, here you are contradicting yourself like always tripping and falling over yourself to jump on any post that states the opinion that Charlotte is better.


----------



## Mango13

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> she's about to debut as a wrestler on SD with a dancing gimmick.


Lanalina


----------



## Nolo King

I hope we get real feuds with the New Day..


----------



## wkc_23

Guess New Day are waiting for Kofi to get cleared.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Smackdown has been shit since Wrestlemania season.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Damn it, a heel.

We need babyface Ru Ru.


----------



## Ace

Rusev wants a title shot at MITB, YES! YES! YES!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Rusev is winning the MITB briefcase!!!

OMG!!!


----------



## Trophies

Rusev with that NFL player-like hold out.


----------



## God Movement

Rusev is hilarious to me.


----------



## Uptown King

So does this confirm Orton-Rusev at MITB for the WC?


----------



## wkc_23

Orton/Rusev? Maybe? :mark:


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

BECKY IS BACK!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

He's a heel.

:lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos

Give the Bulgarian Beast what he wants!!!


----------



## TheLapsedFan

I like how he clarifies "at Money in the Bank". This fucking company is retarded.


----------



## Prayer Police

Rusev wants to wait all the way until Money In The Bank?
This booking is garbage.


----------



## Ace

Becky :mark:


----------



## -XERO-

Rusev was all like....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Nolo King said:


> I hope we get real feuds with the New Day..


Yeah man... I'd like to see at least one of them in the MITB ladder match.


----------



## JC00

Oh they really are going with the Luger/Sting dynamic with Charlotte/Becky, huh?


----------



## Nolo King

JBL does look incredibly uncomfortable..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

CARMELLA :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Donnie

THE RUSEV TITLE PUSH IS UPON US :rusevyes


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Becky is awesome!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rusev waiting 3 months for a possible title shot.

Alright...that makes sense...


----------



## wkc_23

Ah hell, hurry up and squash Rowan


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Becky needs to beat down all these women and that thing (Ellsworth) tbh, then she can fight Charlotte for the championship.


----------



## Irrelevant

I'd be sort of interested to see a Becky heel run.


----------



## Ace

Prayer Police said:


> Rusev wants to wait all the way until Money In The Bank?
> This booking is garbage.


 Jinder has Payback, PPV matches = more money. Think he's out injured too.

This is ALL leading to AJ vs Orton at Summerslam.

I hope Orton turns during the feud.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Damn Becky lookin' more sexy ass fugg than usual!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Give Rusev what he wants. :rusevyes


----------



## Phaedra

GIVE HIM A FUCKING CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH AND GIVE IT TO HIM NOW.


----------



## Headliner

So Becky will help Charlotte when they jump her. 3 on 3.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

ShowStopper said:


> Name one of them "GET" and the other one "OUT."
> 
> Works for me.


Awww that's mean lol! They seem happy in the role they are in now though.


----------



## Mango13

Still can't believe we are getting Orton vs Jinder lmfao


----------



## Ja AG

Becky looks so handsome. Boreton is out. Natalya is so annoying but I like it


----------



## God Movement

They have to get that title off Orton as soon as possible.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

YAY BECKY'S BACK.

Randy and Erick next.


----------



## Mango13

ShowStopper said:


> Rusev waiting 3 months for a possible title shot.
> 
> Alright...that makes sense...



Isn't he injured?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DAT BOI RANDY :mark::mark::mark:
@AngryConsumer where you at fam? dat boy is here


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

oh great, Blandy Borton in a squash match against Rowan, that's not pointless at all.


----------



## Ace

God Movement said:


> They have to get that title off Orton as soon as possible.


 Nah, keep it on him till Summerslam. This is leading to Orton-AJ at Summerslam.


----------



## Uptown King

God Movement said:


> They have to get that title off Orton as soon as possible.


Proably at Backlash against Mahal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ortons' the number two guy in the company, long established and World Champion and he barely got a reaction. WWE sucks.


----------



## wkc_23

Ja AG said:


> Becky looks so handsome. Boreton is out. Natalya is so annoying but I like it


Handsome Becky doesn't have a ring to it like Handsome Rusev.


----------



## MrJT

Does SD use smaller venues than RAW?

Every time I've tuned into SD, the Audience looks a lot smaller. It looks like buildings that hold maybe 7-10,000 ppl tops.


----------



## Phaedra

Totally just biding my time until randy is away from bray and they can get some proper programmes set up. I want to see nakamura fight, i don't want to see a mean girls clique even if it does mean the hogsworth is their bitch. They need to get back on track in a big way.


----------



## Zigglerpops

I like how they addressed the Becky & Charlotte past, I can see Becky helping Charlotte but long term Becky turning on Charlotte


----------



## Uptown King

One Winged Angel said:


> Nah, keep it on him till Summerslam. *This is leading to Orton-AJ at Summerslam.*


*

*

AJ wins and Rusev cashes in the MITB briefcase and takes the belt.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Mango13 said:


> Isn't he injured?


yeah, pretty sure they are building this for him to make his debut by winning MITB though which is good cause it means he actually gets a push.


----------



## Nolo King

Looking forward to the Jinder run in..


----------



## Ace

ShowStopper said:


> Ortons' the number two guy in the company, long established and World Champion and he barely got a reaction. WWE sucks.


 Cookie cutter Orton sucks.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> DAT BOI RANDY :mark::mark::mark:
> @AngryConsumer where you at fam? dat boy is here


15 years today for the Legend Killer! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ShowStopper said:


> Ortons' the number two guy in the company, long established and World Champion and he barely got a reaction. WWE sucks.


Orton usually gets d*mn good pops though, could be the crowd tonight. But yes, WWE sucks.


----------



## Mordecay

Pretty boring Smackdown so far

I wanna like Becky but she seems so naive it is borderline stupid

Orton-Rowan? Oh boy


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Money in the bank is the Smackdown PPV after Backlash. So it makes sense RuRu want's his title shot at that PPV.


----------



## Uptown King

Zigglerpops said:


> I like how they addressed the Becky & Charlotte past, I can see Becky helping Charlotte but long term Becky turning on Charlotte


So Becky turns heel and Charlotte turns face?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I missed The Flash for this? :tripsscust. Torrent time.


----------



## Mango13

Becky marks about to be mad when she turns down joining the other chicks and she gets beaten down lol


----------



## wkc_23

Mango13 said:


> Isn't he injured?


Yeah. That's why he's waiting 2 months before he steps back in the ring.


----------



## Ace

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> AJ wins and Rusev cashes in the MITB briefcase and takes the belt.


 Since it will be Orton vs Rusev at MITB, think that rules him out of MITB. KO or Corbin will cash in on him.


----------



## TD_DDT

Rowan's theme seems like something out of the old Donkey Kong games on SNES


----------



## -XERO-

:trips9


----------



## Sazer Ramon

Someone has to make a GIF of that lil kid doing the legend killer pose


----------



## God Movement

One Winged Angel said:


> Nah, keep it on him till Summerslam. This is leading to Orton-AJ at Summerslam.


Yes. The next opponent who is not Jinder is good enough for me because there's nothing Orton can do with that title. He's been back and forth between alignments dozens of times, he's been on the main roster since 03/04. He's main evented 2 Manias. He's peaked. He's not a draw. Fuck all it can do for him and there's nothing it can do for anyone else or the credibility of the brand. So if he loses it at Summerslam to Styles then so be it.



Uptown King said:


> Proably at Backlash against Mahal.


I hope not. I don't really hate Orton, but it's pointless him holding that.


----------



## Phaedra

well shit, just realised randy's moving onto Jinder fucking Mahal. like for real, it's not a dream, it's really happening. 

shame rusev got injured, that's totally his spot.


----------



## Nolo King

Holy crap, absolute silence..


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Man. Erick's music is fire.


----------



## Ace

I hope Jinder's faction debuts tonight and lays Orton out.

They've given away that Orton will win, no way they'll have Jinder vs Rusev main event a PPV.


----------



## SAMCRO

Rowan's mask makes no sense, everytime this fucker is injured for months he just sits around thinking of something to add to his shitty sheep mask for his return and this time it just looks ridiculous.


----------



## MOBELS

Orton's title reign will be looked back as one of the WOAT title reigns of all time if he drops it at Summerslam. Having feuds with Wyatt/Jinder/Rusev over the WWE Title is suspect to say the least, and this is coming from one of the biggest fans of Jinder and Rusev, however they've quite literally been jobbed out badly on RAW.


----------



## wkc_23

I could give two shits about this match.


----------



## Zigglerpops

Uptown King said:


> So Becky turns heel and Charlotte turns face?


Why not it would make a nice change, Becky would be a good heel and Charlotte has earned the respect of the fans to play a face


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MOBELS said:


> Orton's title reign will be looked back as one of the WOAT title reigns of all time if he drops it at Summerslam. Having feuds with Wyatt/Jinder/Rusev over the WWE Title is suspect to say the least, and this is coming from one of the biggest fans of Jinder and Rusev however they've quite literally been jobbed out badly on RAW.


Three AWFUL opponents for a World Champion.


----------



## Mango13

SAMCRO said:


> Rowan's mask makes no sense, everytime this fucker is injured for months he just sits around thinking of something to add to his shitty sheep mask for his return and this time it just looks ridiculous.


He reminds me of a slipknot reject, fucked up mask and a jumpsuit lmfao


----------



## Uptown King

God Movement said:


> Yes. The next opponent who is not Jinder is good enough for me because there's nothing Orton can do with that title. He's been back and forth between alignments dozens of times, he's been on the main roster since 03/04. He's main evented 2 Manias. He's peaked. He's not a draw. Fuck all it can do for him and there's nothing it can do for anyone else or the credibility of the brand. So if he loses it at Summerslam to Styles then so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. I don't really hate Orton, but it's pointless him holding that.


I disagree, Orton being a 13 time WC and being the WC now would add credibility with whoever beats him and wins that title.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Orton beating the crap out of Rowan, seriously, what is the point of this?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

JDP2016 said:


> Her entire tenure? You mean even as a face? Let's not forget she had her dad to play off of until July of last year.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk







Fair enough.

Regardless though. Charlotte has been the best woman on mic, since Alexa's call-up.


----------



## Ace

Can't put this all on Orton, it's the WWE booking him against geeks...

Orton v Zayn/Corbin/Harper/Rusev (after being built up) could have been great.


----------



## wkc_23

Nice dropkick by Rowan.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AngryConsumer said:


> 15 years today for the Legend Killer! :mark:


He's come such a long way !!


----------



## -XERO-

AngryConsumer said:


> 15 years today for the Legend Killer! :mark:


----------



## Nolo King

Man, the main event scene on Smackdown is dire. Ever since Bray became champ..


----------



## SAMCRO

Rowan would be so much more tolerable without this fucking Wyatt gimmick, put him in trunks and put him in a tag team with Sheamus and sorta book them like War Machine, just two bad asses who like kicking ass.


----------



## God Movement

Uptown King said:


> I disagree, Orton being a 13 time WC and being the WC now would add credibility with whoever beats him and wins that title.


If it's a transitional-type reign, then that's fine. But I don't want him holding the title as if they're trying to make him the defacto top guy on the brand. He can't be that. He's peaked and he never truly reached the level that was expected of him.


----------



## Ace

I wish the WWE would bring back the Legend Killer Orton, sadistic Orton or give no fucks Orton..

Babyface Orton is so boring.


----------



## wkc_23

That oversell :lol


----------



## Trophies

Rowan with that HBK selling.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rowan selling like D-von :lol


----------



## wkc_23

One Winged Angel said:


> I wish the WWE would bring back the Legend Killer Orton, sadistic Orton or give no fucks Orton..


Legend Killer Orton will always be my favorite Orton.


----------



## Abisial

SAMCRO said:


> Rowan would be so much more tolerable without this fucking Wyatt gimmick, put him in trunks and put him in a tag team with Sheamus and sorta book them like War Machine, just two bad asses who like kicking ass.


If Crazzy Steve doesn't go to NXT I see them bringing him to Smackdown to team with Rowan, he's been using a Clown mask on live events.


----------



## God Movement

They can't bring back Legend Killer Orton. Because Orton himself is now a legend and a future hall of famer. It's a young superstar gimmick. It was nice while it lasted but he can't go back to it. Not to mention, there are no legends left to kill.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

One Winged Angel said:


> I wish the WWE would bring back the Legend Killer Orton, sadistic Orton or give no fucks Orton..
> 
> Babyface Orton is so boring.


Babyface Orton actually can great see him in 2010 or late 2014/early 2015. It's really the booking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Orton's always been meh to me. Legend Killer or nothing for me.


----------



## SAMCRO

Abisial said:


> If Crazzy Steve doesn't go to NXT I see them bringing him to Smackdown to team with Rowan, he's been using a Clown mask on live events.


That could work actually, because Steve does need some muscle similar to Abyss as his partner. And Rowan is pretty much on his own now with Wyatt on Raw.


----------



## DJ Punk

So we get a Ziggler boring ass opening promo where he tries to be funny and bombs. Primo and Epico new gimmick #3498. Orton vs Rowan AGAIN. Jinder Mahal in the main event scene for the world title. And Gay strippers vs Vampires...yeaaa...I'm out. SD blows. I'll catch the KO and Sami Zayn segments. That's the only reason to even bother with this show now.

EDIT: Oh, and Nakamura too. Sucks he's feuding with boring washed up Ziggler though.


----------



## Mox Girl

15 years for Randy in WWE, congrats to him  I always forget how many title reigns he's had, then I remember it's 13 LOL.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This feels like a house show main event.


----------



## wkc_23

It's crazy that Rowan is having a match over 10 mins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Can the crowd tap out and end this match?


----------



## JDP2016

God Movement said:


> They can't bring back Legend Killer Orton. Because Orton himself is now a legend and a future hall of famer. It's a young superstar gimmick. It was nice while it lasted but he can't go back to it. Not to mention, there are no legends left to kill.


Yeah kinda hard to be a legend killer when you're pushing 40.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

"RKO out of nowhere, 1,2,3" wow, who would've predicted an Orton match ending like that.


----------



## -XERO-

*WINNER!*


----------



## wkc_23

If you irish whip a guy in the corner and he stops himself from going in the chair, why would you run towards Orton, knowing he'll move out the way....... Wrestling logic.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Jinder could be World Heavyweight Champion, well maybe I should give it a chance.


----------



## Mox Girl

Is part of the House of Horrors match being forced to listen to Bray's promos on repeat? :lol


----------



## Headliner

This show has ben draining me for the last 30 mins. SD needs a real main-event heel so bad.


----------



## Phaedra

Is that cause the match is on Sunday randy?


----------



## Nolo King

Damn, the state of the promos this week.. Mad weak..


----------



## Mango13

Jinder coming out? time to change the channel


----------



## God Movement

:kobelol

Let's go Jinder


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh no, Jinder's here. Here we go...

"I'm the true horror" lol yeah you said it Jinder :lmao


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

not sure what's worse, Orton on the mic or Jinder acting like he's some kind of big deal.


----------



## SovereignVA

Jinder's random spike of momentum is generally interesting though.

For the first time tonight I was like "Awwwww shit"


----------



## wkc_23

Muhammad Hassan v2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

My goodness. What a fucking joke they've made of the WWE Title.


----------



## Ja AG

Not Jinder bringing some entertainment, let him have it Jinder! Those USA chants felt offensive idk bout you guys.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

"JINDER IS SUCH A HEEL! LISTEN TO THE HEAT HE GETS!" USA and What Chants don't count.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Headliner said:


> This show has ben draining me for the last 30 mins. SD needs a real main-event heel so bad.


it has one; Kevin Owens, but he's tied with the Jericho feud till Sunday, after that they will probably use him more which is good because KO has shown on RAW that he is amazing as a top heel.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

WWE likes the Evil Foreign Heel gimmick but it is one of the oldest in wrestling and it seems to work as cliched as it is.


----------



## Prayer Police

World WWE championship?


----------



## Nolo King

I am LEGIT marking for Jinder right now. Love this dude..


----------



## Victor Chaos

Mahal got more heat in 1 week than Boring Corbin got in an 1 year build up.


----------



## Mox Girl

Jinder doesn't even know the name of the title he's going after :lol


----------



## Phaedra

Is it coz i is black?


----------



## Flair Flop

How can anyone take this guy serious


----------



## Ace

I'm the true horror :lmao


----------



## Brollins

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh no, Jinder's here. Here we go...
> 
> "I'm the true horror" lol yeah you said it Jinder :lmao


haha well noted! :grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Jinder has saved SDL! :bow


----------



## -XERO-

Ambrose Girl said:


> Is part of the House of Horrors match being forced to listen to Bray's promos on repeat? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Jinder looks like he fuggin belongs in that ring with Orton and in the main event scene!

Dude cleans up nice and has a legit heel presence!


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Jinder's "you hate me cause im Indian" gimmick is cringeworthy crap.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Bollywood Geeks


----------



## Ace

Marking at the gang mentality :sodone


----------



## Prayer Police

G&H security.
Still too early to give Orton a new challenger before he settles things with his current feud.


----------



## razzathereaver

"My people". 

The Canadians?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WWE Title :buried


----------



## wkc_23

That is a weak ass fucking finisher


----------



## Phaedra

They look like the fucking hotel clerks from mahal's hotel chain. cause that's what mahal looks like.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

who the fuck even are these guys?


----------



## SovereignVA

Ted Dibiase Jr. called...

He wants his shitty finisher back.


----------



## Ja AG

Jinder looks fantastic with the Title


----------



## Nolo King

Jinder is getting mad heat, can't believe people do not want him to get this push..

We are at the cusp of a Jinder reign. This is incredibly awesome..


----------



## JC00

This guy lost to Mojo Rawley 2 weeks ago....


----------



## Trophies

Jamie Noble having flashbacks in the back about his security gig.


----------



## redban

Jinder looking like a star


----------



## TD_DDT

I heard theft is a problem in Inida /s


----------



## Ace

Jinder taking the title. GOAT!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Jinder getting his R-Truth on with the belt stealin'!

Haha!


----------



## Headliner

I can't buy it. I just can't. Awful.


----------



## Mango13

Well looks like the Women's title match is gonna be the main event.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Jinder just doesn't fit at this level.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Orton's a snake and Jinder's a proven snake charmer. The title is his! :mark


----------



## razzathereaver

Rusev is damn lucky.


----------



## Ace

Despite the weak start, I've been somewhat entertained tonight.


----------



## EC3 •

He has risen

The age of jinder is upon us


----------



## God Movement

Jinder is actually not a half-bad promo.

His credibility is just in the dirt at this point and he cannot recover from it.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Headliner said:


> This show has ben draining me for the last 30 mins. *SD needs a real main-event heel so bad.*


*
* 

Rusev. CRUSH!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This show has been WOAT.


----------



## Insomnia

Lana! :tucky


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

that was all kind of crap tbh.

SmackDown started so well with Shinsuke vs Dolph then AJ v Corbin...all downhill since then really.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Rusev is a lucky guy lol! A lot of the Smackdown girls know how to dance professionally. Naomi, Lana, and Carmella could form a stable of dancers.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

The New Face of America

wens3

Jinder getting some good heat

:bjpenn


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


> Muhammad Hassan v2


----------



## BaeJLee

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Rusev is a lucky guy lol! A lot of the Smackdown girls know how to dance professionally. Naomi, Lana, and Carmella could form a stable of dancers.


This post will give Noami flashbacks lol


----------



## Phaedra

You are all fucking high or implementing high levels of sarcasm about Jinder. I'm not saying the guy doesn't deserve anything but really? a pop at the champion? from jobber to number one contender of the main event title? since fucking when ... i mean honest to god, come the fuck on.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Oh and the B-Boyz :mark:


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Prayer Police said:


> G&H security


I dead ass thought it was Jamie Noble up in there. That's Mahal's finisher? Sort of weak. 

So Charlotte Closing Smackdown? It'll be weak if she wins, I mean she still has to pay her dues -- new show. She aint do shyt to earn a title shot in the first place. Nattie should be fighting Naomi at next ppv. 

These coming soon commercials are cony. We already know who those people are, and it doesn't even look cool/interesting. After that, I don't want to see Lana and New Day anymore. 


Am I the only one who loves Shining stars move set. Like if I still played videogames, they'd be the only character s I'd pick in 2Kwhatever. 

tonight's sort is uninteresting. Raw was much better last night, too bad their ratings declined. I don't think I ever preferred Smackdown over Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Here's hoping he can live up to a GOAT... Muhammad Hassan!!!


----------



## Mordecay

I'm sorry, but I can't take Jinder serious, I just can't

I've seen some clips of Lana's gimmick on NXT house shows, boy she sucks and not in a good way


----------



## Ace

LMAO racing off in a limo :lmao

This is GOAT tier

Maharaja. OMG. That was fucking amaizng.


----------



## God Movement

JINDER DROVE OFF WITH THE FUCKING TITLE

:kobelol


----------



## Ja AG

Phaedra said:


> You are all fucking high or implementing high levels of sarcasm about Jinder. I'm not saying the guy doesn't deserve anything but really? a pop at the champion? from jobber to number one contender of the main event title? since fucking when ... i mean honest to god, come the fuck on.


He came out and showed why he is worthy of being champion. If Orton can be champ, Jinder DEFINITELY can be. He looks fresh, strong and mean.


----------



## Trophies

Jinder riding in style. :lol


----------



## BaeJLee

LOL Jinder escaping with the title hahahaha


----------



## TheLapsedFan

I guess Bray vs Randy will be for an imaginary belt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Stealing the title. :lmao Only been done a trillion times before.

SD scraping the bottom of the barrel this month.


----------



## Ace

That was fucking incredible.

Jinder screaming Maharaja as the limo drives off :lmao


----------



## Nolo King

I'm dying right now. That shot of Jinder in the limo had me in stitches..


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Phaedra said:


> You are all fucking high or implementing high levels of sarcasm about Jinder. I'm not saying the guy doesn't deserve anything but really? a pop at the champion? from jobber to number one contender of the main event title? since fucking when ... i mean honest to god, come the fuck on.


We root for underdogs now. CM Punk and Bryan changed the game. 


Like we need to start bigging up Ascension, Kallisto, and Nattie cause they got skills and nice gear. At least Naomi worked out.


----------



## Ja AG

Fandago and Tyler Breeze are still doing this shit


----------



## redban

Phaedra said:


> You are all fucking high or implementing high levels of sarcasm about Jinder. I'm not saying the guy doesn't deserve anything but really? a pop at the champion? from jobber to number one contender of the main event title? since fucking when ... i mean honest to god, come the fuck on.


Part of the allure is that he's making a leap, which further shows that "anything can happen in the WWE."

Plus, he's a heel who relies on his goons to get ahead, so part of his heat comes from the kayfabe sense that he shouldn't be there.


----------



## Super Hetero Male

wkc_23 said:


> Muhammad Hassan v2


Did not realize Hassan was the first character to scold the crowd for not being tolerant of their culture.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I've never given a shit about the Ascension but that face paint is pretty dope.


----------



## MOBELS

:lmao :lmao

That shot of Jinder in the limo has potential to be the GOAT gif of all time


----------



## Ace

Nolo King said:


> I'm dying right now. That shot of Jinder in the limo had me in stitches..


 Chalo means go :lmao

That was fucking amazing :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mango13

Was I the only one hoping that corkscrew uppercut was enough to end the match, just so we wouldn't have to suffer through this?


----------



## taker1986

So the woman's title looks like is main eventing tonight.

This has been a shit smackdown so far for me. The only good thing I want to happen is Flair winning the title and Asuka coming out after. That needs to be the main feud for Smackdown.


----------



## Nolo King

Come on, these two teams have no chance of winning..


----------



## TheLapsedFan

"Two teams that have flown under the radar here in the WWE" or in other words "Creative completely forgot about them but they're here now because they need to lose some shit gimmick match to AA"


----------



## Ja AG

Jinder LOOKS exactly like the bad guy form The Lion King! truly GOAT


----------



## Prayer Police

Do all children in the WWE audience have the urge to dance?


----------



## JDP2016

Ja AG said:


> He came out and showed why he is worthy of being champion. If Orton can be champ, Jinder DEFINITELY can be. He looks fresh, strong and mean.


Are you comparing Orton's 15 year body of work to that of Jinder Mahal? LOLOLOLOL You people deserve a shit program.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> We root for underdogs now. CM Punk and Bryan changed the game.
> 
> 
> Like we need to start bigging up Ascension, Kallisto, and Nattie cause they got skills and nice gear. At least Naomi worked out.


I'm scottish, i know all about rooting for the underdog but even for me this is a fucking leap too far lol. 

I'll root for the guys i actually like. Like i actually find breezeango's backstage shit genuinely amusing and both are relatively talented in the ring. I like them, i root for them lol. I root for Rusev because the guy is fucking hilarious, and he's supremely talented. so yeah. 

lol though. i see what you did there.


----------



## God Movement

:kobelol


----------



## Ace

YES! YES! Breezango :YES


----------



## wkc_23

BREEZANGO :mark:


----------



## Ja AG

I am shook. Breezango won? What a surprise


----------



## Irrelevant

:lmao YES!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> We root for underdogs now. CM Punk and Bryan changed the game.
> 
> 
> Like we need to start bigging up Ascension, Kallisto, and Nattie cause they got skills and nice gear. At least Naomi worked out.


I've been hyping The Ascension, here-and-there, since they got drafted to SDL.

Oh shiet! Breezango won! WTG boys!!!!


----------



## Flair Flop

What a sad state the SD tag division is in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Crowd buzzes with excitement at Jinder's mere appearance, now enervation has set in post Jinder.


----------



## Mango13

As much as I want to watch SDL for Nakamura, Orton, Owens, and Styles I don't know if I can continue to sit through these mediocre shows, RAW already takes enough out of me as it is lol


----------



## Simply Flawless

Randy gonna go Taken on Jinder.... :booklel hope Jinder has great health insurance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Breezango.

The show of the jobbers.

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

Eh, good for Breezango. If Jinder can go after the world title, then Breezango can go for the tag titles.


----------



## Prayer Police

Breezango the #1 contenders!!!?:shiiit


----------



## Mordecay

Breezango yay, they are actually pretty decent


----------



## Nolo King

Holy crap, I am pleasantly surprised. Smackdown is really investing a lot into jobbers..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

God Movement said:


> :kobelol


This HAS to become a permanent gif on this smilies list.


----------



## JDP2016

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Like we need to start bigging up Ascension, Kallisto, and Nattie cause they got skills and nice gear. At least Naomi worked out.


The trolling is real here. No one roots for those people except maybe Naomi.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## SovereignVA

.......

Not sure if I should skip SDLive for a few weeks so these jobbers that they're pushing have a bit of credibility by the time I come back, or if I should watch them slowly get semi-over.


----------



## Ace

God Movement said:


> :kobelol


 Maharaja go! :lmao


----------



## Boba Fett

Breezango Wins Holy Shit !


----------



## Uptown King

Already off to a entertaining start with Jinder's main event push. If they can keep this up he should be in good shape.


----------



## DWils

Jinder My Balls


----------



## Phaedra

hahahaha. well good for them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:lmao Alpha is now Omega.


----------



## wkc_23

In 2016, if you would have told me that this would happen in 2017, I'd call you a fucking retard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SovereignVA said:


> .......
> 
> Not sure if I should skip SDLive for a few weeks so these jobbers that they're pushing have a bit of credibility by the time I come back, or if I should watch them slowly get semi-over.


So. Many. Jobbers. SD has trolled some of their fans into trollhood.

:mj2


----------



## BaeJLee

Yesssss Breezango!!!


----------



## wwetna1

Dule Hill starring a WWE Studios movie (Sleight). 

I think this will be a success like The Call and Dead Man Down.


----------



## DWils

Simply Flawless said:


> Randy gonna go Taken on Jinder.... :booklel hope Jinder has great health insurance


He's Canadian. We have UHC.


----------



## JDP2016

taker1986 said:


> So the woman's title looks like is main eventing tonight.
> 
> This has been a shit smackdown so far for me. The only good thing I want to happen is Flair winning the title and Asuka coming out after. That needs to be the main feud for Smackdown.


Asuka aint coming up tonight.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown King

Nolo King said:


> Holy crap, I am pleasantly surprised. Smackdown is really investing a lot into jobbers..


SDL proving why its the land of opportunity.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857042665526788096










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857042825241796608


----------



## I am the Storm

Jinder Mahal contending for the WWE title.

Breezango contending for the Smackdown tag team titles.

Smackdown LIVE is the the land of opportunity confirmed.


----------



## Ja AG

JDP2016 said:


> Are you comparing Orton's 15 year body of work to that of Jinder Mahal? LOLOLOLOL You people deserve a shit program.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


15 Years in the game and he produces that WM 33 match. This current reign of his has been pathetic, all his matches have been pathetic and he is blessed to have the right family. Right now Orton is champion, and right now if Orton can hold that belt so can Jinder. You can seethe all you want that Jinder is in the title picture.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Breezango seem like they'll be going face against the Usos.


----------



## God Movement

Backlash is going to be soooooooo bad

Jinder riding into the arena in a limo might be the only thing that can save it


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Breezango got a clean win over The Usos last year on Superstars. They also got jobbed the fuck out by Nikki Bella...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This HAS to become a permanent gif on this smilies list.












Not the BEST follow-up gif, but whatever it's boss.


----------



## wwetna1

Happy for Breeze and Fandango to get a shot. Even if they lose, least they get a shot to prove themselves. Alpha hasn't gotten over with dominant booking. LEts see what Breezango or even The Colons beign themselves can do


----------



## Uptown King

Mahal could be WC and Breezango could be Tag Team Champions.


----------



## Mordecay

Womens main eventing?

Yep, Charlie is winning :eyeroll


----------



## Ja AG

God Movement said:


> :kobelol


Already More entertaining that Boretons entire reign


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Breezango seem like they'll be going face against the Usos.


I started to notice them AT LEAST be tweeners, during the Booker T locker room pep talk, heading into Survivor Series.


----------



## magusnova

Uptown King said:


> Already off to a entertaining start with Jinder's main event push. If they can keep this up he should be in good shape.





BulletClubFangirl said:


> Breezango got a clean win over The Usos last year on Superstars. They also got jobbed the fuck out by Nikki Bella...


Maybe this is the reward for those ****** segments.


----------



## JDP2016

Ja AG said:


> 15 Years in the game and he produces that WM 33 match. This current reign of his has been pathetic, all his matches have been pathetic and he is blessed to have the right family. Right now Orton is champion, and right now if Orton can hold that belt so can Jinder. You can seethe all you want that Jinder is in the title picture.


I ain't seething. You people wanna kill this company then so be it. I don't have any stock in it.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

Genuinely, Jinder driving off with the WWE title might be GOAT tier.

Amazing :mark :mark: :mark:


----------



## taker1986

JDP2016 said:


> Asuka aint coming up tonight.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Probably not but it would be pretty cool if that happened >


----------



## Mango13

That talking smack is going to be awful


----------



## Architect-Rollins

So Orton has a title match on Sunday against Bray and Jinder just stole his title. So now Orton is walking into Payback without the belt? fpalm


----------



## Darren Criss

Has Charlotte already appeared or am I late?


----------



## Mox Girl

They're in Iowa? Too bad WWE's only Iowan superstar can't be there :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Becky on TS makes it an instant watch for me.

And I'm just going to say it here, though totally just my opinion, Renee is hotter with the short hair.


----------



## Ace

Architect-Rollins said:


> So Orton has a title match on Sunday against Bray and Jinder just stole his title. So now Orton is walking into Payback without the belt? fpalm


 Orton-Bray isn't for the title.


----------



## Ja AG

Charlotte will not win. The other women will be involved some way. Naomi is not dropping her title anytime soon and Alexa will win the Raw Women's title before Charlotte


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Architect-Rollins said:


> So Orton has a title match on Sunday against Bray and Jinder just stole his title. So now Orton is walking into Payback without the belt? fpalm


The match against Bray is non-title, I believe.


----------



## Uptown King

Architect-Rollins said:


> So Orton has a title match on Sunday against Bray and Jinder just stole his title. So now Orton is walking into Payback without the belt? fpalm


I'm sure he will have the belt back by sunday.


----------



## God Movement

Architect-Rollins said:


> So Orton has a title match on Sunday against Bray and Jinder just stole his title. So now Orton is walking into Payback without the belt? fpalm


It's a non-title match. In a "house of horrors". Not like he needs it for anything, nor would it be wise in kayfabe to even bring it into such a place.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Architect-Rollins said:


> So Orton has a title match on Sunday against Bray and Jinder just stole his title. So now Orton is walking into Payback without the belt? fpalm


Orton vs Bray is a Non Title match.


----------



## Nolo King

Holy crap, they are really trying to promote this Bray crap. So tired of it. There's no purpose for this match..


----------



## Darren Criss

I hope they don't turn Charlotte into babyface.


----------



## Ace

This promo package hiding the fact this is one of the WOAT feuds.


----------



## Hawkke

Ahhhahaha quirky foreign thieves in turbans Maggle!!!


----------



## Uptown King

God Movement said:


> It's a non-title match. In a "house of horrors". Not like he needs it for anything, nor would it be wise in kayfabe to even bring it into such a place.


I thought it was a title match, and why wouldn't the champion come out with his title?


----------



## safc-scotty

Darren Criss said:


> Has Charlotte already appeared or am I late?


Nope she's in the main event vs Naomi for the title. Up next I think.


----------



## Phaedra

Why is all this shit needed? get on with a match, it's not like ... i don't know if Charlotte can do that with Naomi. she could be capable of a 15+ minuter but ... yet to be proven. 

I actually think the chick is injured and is working hurt. they brought her back for her wm moment but she's going to get proper time off now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Jinder hijacking the title is the signature moment of this show.


----------



## Trophies

Backlash should be an interesting PPV. Hopefully Naka vs Ziggler will be on there.


----------



## Uptown King

If this house of horrors match actually took place in a haunted house at the Wyatt compound it would of been far more interesting.


----------



## BaeJLee

TD Stinger said:


> Becky on TS makes it an instant watch for me.
> 
> And I'm just going to say it here, though totally just my opinion, *Renee is hotter with the short hair*.


My thoughts exactly, it fits her face better and she looks so much edgier!


----------



## Darren Criss

The last time a man managed a woman was in 2009 and they're wasting Carmella/James.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Say what you want about this fued, but that video package was beyond fucking epic.


----------



## SovereignVA

I'mma have to get a link to that "Ashes to ashes, we all...fall...down..." remix if anyone has it.

Shit was lit.


----------



## God Movement

Uptown King said:


> I thought it was a title match, and why wouldn't the champion come out with his title?


Is it not going to be in a literal "house of horrors"? It's not so much a wrestling match from what I understand. But more of a fight. He's bringing his title to an environment with little to no rules? If it's in the ring, then that's different I guess.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Orton vs Bray is a Non Title match.


Ah I see. Never mind then.


----------



## Uptown King

So if Bray vs. Orton is a regular match why is it happening at Payback? Thought the whole reason was cause it was for the WC.


----------



## BaeJLee

Alright I'm ready for the Queen!


----------



## Irrelevant

So the women's championship match is the main event? Nice. I hope Naomi retains.


----------



## Nolo King

Please Naomi, retain the damn title..


----------



## Mango13

Darren Criss said:


> The last time a man managed a woman was in 2009 and they're wasting Carmella/James.


I legit feel bad for Carmella, she had a pretty awesome feud with Nikki and genuinely had some momentum, then they paired her with Ellsworth and she started losing it rapidly, especially after they paired her with him and then didn't do anything with it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Naomi!!!!!!! FEEL THE GLOW!!!!


----------



## wwetna1

Looking like prime Horace Grant out there


----------



## wkc_23

Charlotte about to take the title.


----------



## BaeJLee

I wonder why WWE has started letting their champs come out first.


----------



## Mordecay

"Big fight feel"

Really?


----------



## Phaedra

Naomi's entrance needs a wellness test.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Uptown King said:


> I thought it was a title match, and why wouldn't the champion come out with his title?


Jinder fucking legged it with the title probably smart its NOT for the belt, cuz Jinder is probably halfway to the Amazon with it :HA


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Charlotte joins Smackdown, brings 20 minute Main Event Title Matches with her*


----------



## Darren Criss

their match last week was good, much better than Charlotte vs. Bayley


----------



## Saiyanjin2

no way Naomi wins this clean, but i dont see her losing the title tonight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Naomi!


----------



## Mordecay

That Naomi promo was bad


----------



## Flair Flop

Another main event for the Queen.


----------



## Mango13

Charlotte isn't winning the title here. Natalya, Carmella, and Tamina will come down to cost her the match, Becky will run out to help Charlotte and then both Becky and Charlotte will get beaten down.


----------



## God Movement

It's very likely Charlotte wins the title tonight. Very likely.


----------



## Darren Criss

Naomi's biggest match of her career.


----------



## Phaedra

What I want to know about that durex advert is how she's having an orgasm with her knickers on ... what's he up to exactly? It's an advert for lube so what is he fucking doing? lol, no pun intended.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Saiyanjin2 said:


> no way Naomi wins this clean, but i dont see her losing the title tonight


pretty sure the other SD women will interfere to stop Charlotte winning tbh


----------



## Irrelevant

HARLOT


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Awesome needs to squash that geek Balor, but unfortunately I know it won't happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This was a TERRIBLE show.


----------



## -XERO-

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Naomi!


*BOOTY ROCKIN' EVERYWHERE!*


----------



## Nolo King

Come on Naomi, knock her out with your rear end!!!


----------



## scshaastin

Look its the Anthem owl


----------



## BaeJLee

What a Queen <3


----------



## Irrelevant

Charlotte pls lose


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Don't know what the hell Naomi's done to deserve to be featured in a Main Event. Hope Charlotte wins this with ease.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

A women's main event without the general managers putting themselves over for it. :drose


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

damn, big hits early on from both women


----------



## Darren Criss




----------



## Victor Chaos

ALL HAIL THE QUEEN!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I NEED A JIMMY USO/NAOMI SEX GOT DAMMIT! Nothing but a POV from the back of Naomi's head down to a full view of DAT AAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## BaeJLee

Even if Charlotte doesn't win... she won


----------



## Ja AG

how many commercials are they going to have?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

wkc_23 said:


>












P.S., this post is majorly offensive around these parts.

Many of the WF site prefers more appropriate fap material such as...


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Hawkke

Upgrade to new 5 Hour Energy!
Extra strength!
Extra Heart Arrhythmia!
Extra Kidney Damage!
Whoooot!!


----------



## Mango13

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I NEED A JIMMY USO/NAOMI SEX GOT DAMMIT! Nothing but a POV from the back of Naomi's head down to a full view of DAT AAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!


:focus


----------



## Mox Girl

This is gonna be a short match cos they faffed around so much with ads and entrances :lol


----------



## wkc_23

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> P.S., this post is majorly offensive around these parts.
> 
> Many of the WF site prefers more appropriate fap material such as...


Shit. Not me. She gotta have some meat on them bones lol.


----------



## Mango13

Oh look another botch from Naomi :lol


----------



## JDP2016

Anybody wanna comment on the match and not Naomi's ass?


----------



## TheLapsedFan

Naomi runs the ropes worse than fucking Kelly Kelly


----------



## Zigglerpops

Naomi is just to sloppy


----------



## Hawkke

Naomi needs to get rid of those idiotic kicks and get a real finisher, she's that close to really I think kicking to a new level, not necessarily a super high level, but a new level none the less.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

This match is bad.


----------



## Mordecay

Benadriller buried


----------



## BaeJLee

Charlotte's working slow for Naomi, how nice of the queen <3


----------



## Mango13

That was a nice power bomb


----------



## wwetna1

She Batista Bombed the bitch


----------



## SAMCRO

Where the fuck is Tye Dillinger? Has there even been a mention of him?


----------



## wkc_23

JDP2016 said:


> Anybody wanna comment on the match and not Naomi's ass?


What is there really to say? The match is ok, at best.


----------



## Trophies

Shenanigans!


----------



## Mango13

Lmao called it, now q the becky run in and beatdown


----------



## Irrelevant

Yes!


----------



## Victor Chaos

Oh look. It's the Scrub Squad.


----------



## BaeJLee

Whaaaaaaat! Interferance! Oh my gosh! Who would've thunk it!?


----------



## Ja AG

Thank You Natalya and friends!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DQ.

:lmao

Terrible show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SDL managed to clear a low bar and exceed RAW this week.


----------



## JC00

SAMCRO said:


> Where the fuck is Tye Dillinger? Has there even been a mention of him?


and Harper


----------



## wkc_23

Charlotte face turn?


----------



## JDP2016

What? Naomi kept her title?


----------



## SovereignVA

Looks like the only thing the Shakeup improved was both brands women's division.


----------



## Ja AG

And still your Womens Champion. Talk all the shit you want Naomi haters. SEETHE


----------



## AngryConsumer

"We Want Becky!" chants... :banderas :banderas


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

as predicted the SD women interfere in the match. 

crowd chanting "we want Becky" they know where it's at.


----------



## Mordecay

That's it? What a shitty show


----------



## Mango13

Damn thought for sure Becky would come to their aid and get beaten down as well, would of been lovely to see the Becky marks have a meltdown


----------



## wkc_23

Fuck off JBL... Calling Charlotte and Naomi a dream match :HA


----------



## Hawkke

So, that was an episode of WWE programming! It sure was. Good night everyone! (Y)


----------



## Darren Criss

JOBBERS SQUAD


----------



## Irrelevant

It was a good match and I'm glad Naomi retained. Way too early for Charlotte to be champ.

Now I'm curious if this is leaning to a Charlotte face turn.


----------



## wwetna1

ref saying yall got 2 more mins damn it


----------



## Headliner

I knew it was coming but lol at that being the end of the show. WWE been terrible since Mania.


----------



## Nolo King

That was a beautiful Smackdown..


----------



## taker1986

Seriously we're ending Smackdown like this???


----------



## Mango13

JDP2016 said:


> What? Naomi kept her title?


Championship doesn't change hands on a disqualification.......................


----------



## redban

Jinder stole the show tonight. Give him the belt at Backlash


----------



## TD Stinger

Wasn't exactly the most crisp match but it was a hot one. They had the crowd going.

And I do like this storyline with the heel faction and Becky being the "outsider" as of now.


----------



## Kabraxal

Even Charllotte can't elevate Naomi's awful talent...


----------



## wkc_23

As bad as Smackdown was tonight, it still beat RAW :lol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

guessing Charlotte wins the title at Backlash, possibly with help from Becky if they are making the former turn face?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

wkc_23 said:


> As bad as Smackdown was tonight, it still beat RAW :lol


Certainly did. Step 1 in ruining Nakamura is underway!

:ha


----------



## Flair Flop

Charlotte is getting better matches out of Naomi than anyone has. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Queen needs to put these peasants in their places.


----------



## Mango13

wkc_23 said:


> As bad as Smackdown was tonight, it still beat RAW :lol



I wouldn't say either show beat each other, they were both abysmal and a waste of 5 hours of my life.


----------



## Ace

Jinder Mahal, the WWE MVP of the week.

Who would have thunk it. That's possibly two back to back MVP weeks for him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I liked how the match showed off the athleticism of both Charlotte and Naomi. They were booked as equals. It makes things more interesting than LOLCHARLOTTEWINS! I also like how the storytelling makes Charlotte a sympathetic figure. @Genetically Superior Now we get to see if she regresses or maintains her character work as a face/tweener.*


----------



## wkc_23

ShowStopper said:


> Certainly did. Step 1 in ruining Nakamura is underway!
> 
> :ha


Ridiculously sad, but true.


----------



## Zigglerpops

I actually like that Becky did not come out, No need to cram it all in one segment, Spread it out over the next few weeks, Just goes to show keep someone off tv for a few weeks and it helps talent get over a little more the heart grows fonder, Becky was getting nice chants at the end


----------



## Mordecay

Well, it was jobbers time to shine in this Smackdown: Jinder, Bollywood boys, Nattie, Carmella, Breezango. And they didn't, this show sucked. Happy that Breezango won though, they have been entertaining and they are underrated as hell


----------



## SovereignVA

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> guessing Charlotte wins the title at Backlash, possibly with help from Becky if they are making the former turn face?


Women's version of Stone Cold returning at Backlash 2000 to help The Rock win the title against HHH.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Is Natalya trying to tap into her inner Scary Spice or something? Her hair the last couple weeks looks horrible.


----------



## -XERO-

SovereignVA said:


> Women's version of Stone Cold returning at Backlash 2000 to help The Rock win the title against HHH.


----------



## SAMCRO

So on SDL Jinder Mahal is the number 1 contender for the WWE title and Breezango are the number 1 contenders for the tag titles...wow they really wanna push that land of opportunity slogan don't they? All we need now is Bo Dallas as the US Champion.


----------



## Mox Girl

Raw still beats SD this week for me cos of Ambrose & Jericho.

Ellsworth at the end of SD was making me laugh, the way he standing there acting like he did something :lol


----------



## Brollins

SAMCRO said:


> All we need now is Bo Dallas as the US Champion.


----------



## Skyblazer

Mordecay said:


> Pretty boring Smackdown so far
> 
> I wanna like Becky but she seems so naive it is borderline stupid
> 
> Orton-Rowan? Oh boy



Becky's booking makes sense if you compare her to Sting.

I'd laugh if they tried to turn Becky heel. This could either really work or potentially backfire in hilarious fashion.


----------



## Saiyanjin2

Charlotte vs Naomi got better towards the end, but the two dont have much chemistry together. Charlotte was working a lot slower then what I'm used to, and there was too much talking between the two of them during the match. The start of the match was very sloppy, and the commercials didnt help with the pacing. Now I'm just left wondering if Charlotte is turning face, personally I like her better as a heel.


----------



## lagofala

Awesome to hear about Jinder's running away with the belt.

We all know no matter how much people here hate the booking of breezedango, Jinder, orton and wyatt, they'll be back next week. That's the truth.


----------



## Rave Bunny

Congrats to Breezango (about freaking time too!) on their victory tonight! :aj3

And, I really wanted to see this tonight as well...










With the SmackDown Women's title, of course.  Guess I'll have to wait until Backlash then. :Taylor


----------



## JDP2016

If this leads to Charlotte and Becky being faces on Smackdown they need to turn Sasha and Bayley heel on RAW.


----------



## the_hound

seriously what the fuck is going on with this company at times, smackdown used to be hot a shit now its stale as dishwater

utter utter bollocks


----------



## Flair Flop

Legit BOSS said:


> *I liked how the match showed off the athleticism of both Charlotte and Naomi. They were booked as equals. It makes things more interesting than LOLCHARLOTTEWINS! I also like how the storytelling makes Charlotte a sympathetic figure. @Genetically Superior Now we get to see if she regresses or maintains her character work as a face/tweener.*


I think she's going to surprise most everyone. Those assuming failure are basing it solely on that face run where she didn't have a chance in hell of getting over with the nepotism monkey on her back. Plus she was green on the mic. She's earned respect for her abilities now and has improved exponentially on the mic. We will see.


----------



## TheLapsedFan

the_hound said:


> seriously what the fuck is going on with this company at times, smackdown used to be hot a shit now its stale as dishwater
> 
> utter utter bollocks


I'm not sure stale is the adjective to use. They're stirring plenty of shit up. The shit is just that though, shit.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Props to Breezango for getting that #1 contender slot. It's nice to see guys who aren't utilized much go out there and get utilized.


----------



## Vyer

I'm slowly starting to become a fan of Charlotte.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wait, so Breezango's face now?


----------



## Mutant God

DGenerationMC said:


> Wait, so Breezango's face now?
> [/IMG]


Well a team needed to turn face, Alpha is the only face team: HYPE Bros is on hiatus and Rhyno/Slater went to RAW.

I like the Jinder storyline, they need a filler heel before Rusev comes back.


----------



## imthegame19

This show feels so second rate now I can't get into it. WWE is insulting our intelligence here. By basically pretending how guys were pushed two weeks ago and prior doesn't exists. Watching so many wrestlers all of the sudden pushed strong for no reason makes no sense. Jinder jobs to Mojo Rawley two weeks ago. Now hes in WWE title feud with Orton. Who struggling to beat Eric Rowan of all people. 



Now Rusev is jobbed out on Raw and he's probably getting a title shot at MITB. Breezedango lose two Cena/Nikki a month ago. Now there number 1 contenders for tag titles. While I'm not into Nakumara. I still think Baron Corbin is boring and Zayn ok I guess. The only thing good on this show is AJ/Owens. Which should be over WWE title. Not Orton feuding with two guys who were feuding with Enzo/Cass a couple months ago on back to back ppvs. This isn't even a B show anymore it's C or D show sadly.


----------



## SAMCRO

imthegame19 said:


> This show feels so second rate now I can't get into it. WWE is insulting our intelligence here. By basically pretending how guys were pushed two weeks ago and prior doesn't exists. Watching so many wrestlers all of the sudden pushed strong for no reason makes no sense. Jinder jobs to Mojo Rawley two weeks ago. Now hes in WWE title feud with Orton. Who struggling to beat Eric Rowan of all people.
> 
> 
> 
> Now Rusev is jobbed out on Raw and he's probably getting a title shot at MITB. Breezedango lose two Cena/Nikki a month ago. Now there number 1 contenders for tag titles. While I'm not into Nakumara. I still think Baron Corbin is boring and Zayn ok I guess. The only thing good on this show is AJ/Owens. Which should be over WWE title. Not Orton feuding with two guys who were feuding with Enzo/Cass a couple months ago on back to back ppvs. This isn't even a B show anymore it's C or D show sadly.


I know man, some people here like that guys like Breezango are getting used but its too out of the blue, all of a sudden they're the number 1 contenders after being jokes. No ones getting any proper build up, they're just straight shooting these guys into title matches after being jobbers a few weeks ago.


----------



## imthegame19

lagofala said:


> Awesome to hear about Jinder's running away with the belt.
> 
> We all know no matter how much people here hate the booking of breezedango, Jinder, orton and wyatt, they'll be back next week. That's the truth.


Not the truth I've watched less and less each week since the shake up. The only reason I watched parts of the show tonight was because nothing else was on. But next week I might not watch this garbage at all.



SAMCRO said:


> I know man, some people here like that guys like Breezango are getting used but its too out of the blue, all of a sudden they're the number 1 contenders after being jokes. No ones getting any proper build up, they're just straight shooting these guys into title matches after being jobbers a few weeks ago.


Exactly if these guys had proper pushes. I would have no problem with it. But guys going from complete jobbers to contenders is insulting the intelligence of the fans. We're just supposed to pretend stuff that happend weeks go didn't happen and whats happening now is good. Some can accept that. But for me it's crappy tv and makes Smackdown feel like Sunday Night Heat.


----------



## arch.unleash

This show went from being the most consistent and best booked show in years to feeling like Superstars really fast. The draft and the horrible jobber feuds killed the show. The whole product is in a terrible state right now, it's unwatchable.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Corbin is so goddamn boring


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

BaeJLee said:


> This post will give Noami flashbacks lol


SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA! FUNK IS ON A ROLL! :laugh:


----------



## HiddenFlaw

i stopped watching raw and smackdown a few weeks ago. Now all i do is just watch the youtube clips and i gotta say its pretty damn nice :lenny


----------



## -XERO-

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


_*"A snitch n****, that's that shit I don't like!"*_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857075760963760128
*"Ric Flair, n****. WOOOO!"*


-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


_*"BANG BANG!"*_
(McCree from Overwatch)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856613501539946496


----------



## buddyboy

The High King said:


> Nakamura is great in the ring and has a great intro tune but squinting like a special needs homosexual and making down syndrome faces is not charisma in my book


"The Artist known as The Special Needs Homosexual".

Just saw the segment. It was awful. What the hell was Ziggler even ranting about? Who comes up with these promos?
Did they just scratch down something five minutes before the show started?


----------



## machomanjohncena

The High King said:


> Nakamura is great in the ring and has a great intro tune but squinting like a special needs homosexual and making down syndrome faces is not charisma in my book


Wow, so you're ableist AND homophobic


----------



## BEE

Never before since the draft did I find SDL hard to watch, except this week. My god everything was terrible. I may be in the minority but Owens and his face of America stint is very cringeworthy and Styles losing his edge really killed a lot of his momentum for me.

As for Nakamura, why are they having him feud with Ziggler? That promo was WOAT. Absolutely terrible. 
Charlotte is...face now? OK. 

Everything else I won't bother because the whole product; both RAW and SDL is suffering from this shakeup shit and they both lost their direction. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## Eliko

Loved how Orton made Erick Rowan look like a legit threat. Orton really earnd his paycheck tonight. A true champion unlike the lazy universal Champion.
It's 15 years that we are living in the AGE OF ORTON! GOAT!

AJ Styles ring gear was sweet. I think he had that gear made for Raw. you can see he was supposed to move to Raw.
Maybe Y2J beats KO on Payback and we will get a 3 way at Backlash Y2AJ/JeriKO Payoff :mark:

The Artist?! sounds terrible. it's obvious it's a "Vince Word".
Fans should chant King Of Strong Style! Just let HHH book him the way he did in NXT, Keep Vince as far as possible from Swagsuke.

Chokeslam into a backbreaker, Another strong move added to Corbin's arsenal. With no Kane & Taker around we need more Chokeslams.

Very decent main event. You can't compare it to Charlotte's matches with the 4 horsewomen girls, When she clearly had countless matches with down in NXT. 
Naomi & Charlotte don't have that kind of ring chemistry just yet, It was only their second ever match.


----------



## Stall_19

Bad show all around. Best part was the main event though. Probably Naomi's best match yet. Hope they let her keep the title awhile and don't hotshot it back to Charlotte.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Literally only skipped Nakamura's part. His antics will not draw me in until he faces Owens/Orton/Sami/or AJ. They would make his feuds far more interesting than Ziggler will. Not even hating on Ziggler either, but WWE have just been doing this guy dirty for many years, I just don't care anymore and it's a damn shame.

AJ's match with Baron was great. AJ selling Corbin's strength was nice to see, made him look legit, Owens coming out on top was nice to see to. AJ vs Owens should be a great feud. Sami still looking like a geek, but I'll have patience feeling like he'll finally get his day on SDL unlike on RAW. 

The SD tag stuff was kinda meh, but I'll see where they go with the Fandango push, and see what goes down when New Day hit the scene, didn't even know they were on SDL till tonight, so them being in the division was much needed.

Orton vs Rowan was fun. Rowan looked like a damn fool kayfabe wise with 3 predictable spots he basically set himself up for, but fun match regardless. Jinder setting Orton up and beating his ass down was :banderas and riding out into the night with the title like a boss in the stretched limo.

The SDL divas division is just flawless atm :trips5 Naomi's promo into her entrance was great. The interviews and jealous divas building to the match, and then fire match and post match attack with no Becky for the save with all them "WE WANT BECKY" chants :trips8

Naomi just maximized the hell out of this gimmick. love it. 

Solid show, not great, but hey, SDL took their time last year too, so I believe this year will be no different. Right up until mania when Vince decides to fuck them right up the ass with the shit end of the stick :mj4

Edit: they really couldn't just let Lana be the powerful commanding woman she was when she came in with Rusev and wrestle with that under name? :lmao

Happy for the planned push for Rusev come MITB :clap


----------



## chronoxiong

Jinder Mahal looked good with the Title on Smackdown. It just seems to fit him with his look and physique. Not sure what him taking the Title as hostage but him leaving the limo with it was cool. I guess that's why Orton's match with Bray Wyatt is not for the Title. They needed a reason for it to be "away."

Other than that, there wasn't much else to enjoy. AJ Styles had a rematch with Baron Corbin and it was not bad. Kevin Owens is doing his thing. The land of opportunity continues with Breezango becoming the new #1 contender for the Tag Titles. Can't complain as we all anxiously await for New Day to arrive. And Shinsuke Nakamurea, they are clearly protecting him on the mic. He gets to say some words but his opponents will do most of the work. This is going to be tough for him to do big things in the company. And I seriously wonder if Charlotte is a face now with that jobber squad attacking her and Naomi in the main event.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Zigglerpops said:


> I actually like that Becky did not come out, No need to cram it all in one segment, Spread it out over the next few weeks, Just goes to show keep someone off tv for a few weeks and it helps talent get over a little more the heart grows fonder, Becky was getting nice chants at the end


Yeah, it was nice to hear the chants for her, but glad she didn't come out. Continue to play out who side she's on as well as makes Natalya, Carmella and Tamina look like threats. Shame many people don't really take these three seriously, especially as top contender, but it's nice that they're trying to make something out of it.


----------



## DoubtGin

That Ziggler promo was one of the worst things I've seen I think.


----------



## Crasp

Quick thoughts:

> They are literally doing Muhammad Hassan 2.0 with Jinder, except Jinder's character work is fair way behind Marc Copani's. Though Jinder has a better look and is _maybe_ (maybe) a slightly better worker. It'll be interesting to see how Jinder's version of the same initial angle (assuming they don't end up going off course and do a terrorism angle again) plays out by comparison.

> Stoked that Fabreeze are #1 contenders, although I speculate that they will be filler challengers.

> Overall they seem to be starting a lot of potentially interesting angles these last couple of weeks. Look forward to the weeks to come.


----------



## DoubtGin

I thought Smackdown was pretty decent overall. Lots of challenger you probably would not expect, but I think that keeps things fresh. Jinder has been great the past two weeks and it looked like Breezango were taking things more seriously as well (have not seen any backstage segments with them). Those two feuds will probably only be filler, but I would actually welcome either one winning.

AJ/Corbin was very good, imo. Their styles (he) meshed well. Again proves that AJ can have a good match with anyone and I think Corbin is a bit underrated by the community.

Have not watched the main event, but Becky is finally getting more attention again. Hope this does not end up with her being a heel, but this can get quite interesting.

And Rusev seems to be getting a main event push once he comes back. He totally deserves it.

Also, we need MORE STABLES.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Just don't go into the whole "White Privilege" bullshit with Jinder :damnyou


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Pretty terrible show here.

Breezeango are number one contenders with no build just like Jinder, SmackDown just looks like the land of jobbers.

The womens division nonsense with that awful partnership between Tamina, Nattie and Carmella...

The stupidity of having Corbin lose to AJ Styles twice in a row. Why not just have Corbin lose clean last week. It didn't protect him one bit in the end because ultimately he lost twice in a row, and its a win that does nothing for AJ because Corbins is still just a midcarder with no big wins.

Nakamura just came across as a giant idiot.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Nakamura just came across as a giant idiot.


He always does


----------



## Irig

Smackdown has pretty good talkers in AJ Styles, Kevin Owens whom they should use more than others in talking segments... 

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## P1Fan

I don't think it was as bad as people are making out. The opening promo was a bit sloppy, but I enjoyed most of the show. AJ/Corbin was good and the beat down on AJ afterwards was needed as he's a face now and the crowd hated him being attacked! Even Rowan/Orton was decent and Jinder's promo after the match was good too. Breezango getting the win was refreshing too, sure there was no build up but who cares, rather have them win unexpectedly than carry on jobbing. Can't wait for Rusev, Cena and The New Day to arrive!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Why doesn't Nak take that fucking mouthpiece out? We MIGHT be able to understand him then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SD still searching for a true top babyface. They in trouble. Awful show last night, too.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Don't know why some people are acting like last nights show was terrible. Far from it. Owens laying out AJ, good progression there, Jinder/Randy had a good segment and Jinder escaped the building with the Title, we got new number one contenders in Breezango who are great, The woman seem to be having an interesting thing/dynamic going on. Only annoying thing was the material for Ziggler/Naka segment, but Naka did one move to Ziggler and crowd went nuts for him again. Much better show than Raw the previous night.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

P1Fan said:


> I don't think it was as bad as people are making out. The opening promo was a bit sloppy, but I enjoyed most of the show. *AJ/Corbin was good and the beat down on AJ afterwards was needed as he's a face now* and the crowd hated him being attacked! Even Rowan/Orton was decent and Jinder's promo after the match was good too. Breezango getting the win was refreshing too, sure there was no build up but who cares, rather have them win unexpectedly than carry on jobbing. Can't wait for Rusev, Cena and The New Day to arrive!


Didn't watch SDL but this sounds like something I should checkout. :hmmm


----------



## Bazinga

Dull, dull, dull episode of Smackdown.

Who thought it'd be a good idea to end the show with a 1 week rivalry and three women who have 2% heat between them (all belonging to Natalya). 

They put AJ/Corbin in the main event last week and it ended in DQ, this week in the middle it ended with a winner. Zero sense.


----------



## Y.2.J

I actually really enjoyed last night's episode of SDLive.

The opening segment was a bit dull. Nakamura should take his mouthpiece out and Ziggler is falling flat.

Randy Orton v Erick Rowan didn't do anything for me even though it was a No DQ, we all knew Randy was winning. But I thought the rest was great to be honest. 

I like this new stable of Jinder Mahal and the Bollywood Boyz to be honest. I think Jinder and the Singh Brothers are going great and could be great heels here on out. I like how he took the WWE Title. I'm interested in what happened next week.

I liked the whole AJ-Baron-KO-Zayn interaction. I think it's going to be fun seeing AJ v KO feuds and Baron v Zayn feuds building from here.

I wanted to see the Colons win the #1 contender match to be honest but I'm okay with Breezango winning it. 

And I'm actually interested in the female faction that seemed to be building. I'd love to see Becky turn heel and be the leader of this heel faction. That would be cool. 

Anyways, I enjoyed it. Definitely some negatives last night but I thought the pros outweighed the negatives.


----------



## Ace

How did I miss this? :lmao


----------

